# Need help sexing



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

These are my bares rock chicks. I have read how to sex them but only have 2 and have nothing to compare them to! Help!!! The both have the black on the front of their legs.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The general rule of thumb is , female has round white spot on head, black wash down front of legs and, and feathers will come in quickly. Males have an irregular spot on head, paler legs, and mostly black in color. BUT as with anything this is just a general rule of thumb and can be wrong.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

They both have the black wash on their legs. So by the spot on their head... Would this be considered round or irregular?


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

It's so fluffy! I must have it! As for the sexing, no clue.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If I had to guess, 2 females. But thats just a guess.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

. But wing new to this breed I am unsure. I only have the 2 and the both have the same characteristics So I had nothing to compare them to!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

AlexTS113 said:


> It's so fluffy! I must have it! As for the sexing, no clue.


It is so fluffy I must have it!!!! LOL!


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

cluck_and_quack said:


> These are my bares rock chicks. I have read how to sex them but only have 2 and have nothing to compare them to! Help!!! The both have the black on the front of their legs.


How old r they? If they r only a couple of days old u can feather sex them


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

lovemychickens said:


> How old r they? If they r only a couple of days old u can feather sex them


Only a few days. How do I do that?


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

I youtubed it!!! They are pullets for (almost) sure! So I will name them Elizabeak (saw this name on another post and love it!) and Scrambled!


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Great web site animalsciences.missouri.edu has great pic


----------

